

The perfect way to slice a pizza  - bootload
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427381.500-the-perfect-way-to-slice-a-pizza.html?full=true&print=true

======
billswift
The best way to slice a pizza is half for me, and rest of you can fight over
the other half.

------
devicenull
I was really hoping this involved a laser cutting machine.

